# Strömungssensor im EX-Bereich (Lackieranlage)



## Steveundso (18 August 2010)

Hallo,

Ich will in einer Lackieranlage eine Überwachung für den Lackschlauch machen, falls dieser mal platzt oder reißt. Als Sensor habe ich diesen herausgesucht: 
http://pdb.turck.de/catalogue/catal...etailProductId=13796&nl=demh&lang=de&catId=DE

So ein Sensor soll direkt hinter die Pumpe und einer direkt an die Düse. Diese beiden Werte der Sensoren sollen per SPS verglichen werden bei zu großer Abweichung die Pumpe abstellen. Kann ich diese Sensoren so an eine SPS anschließen?


----------



## marlob (18 August 2010)

Der Sensor ist eigensicher, also muss deine SPS eigensichere Eingänge haben oder must eine Barrier dazwischen bauen.
Eigensichere Eingänge sind meist blau gekennzeichnet


----------



## Hermann (18 August 2010)

Les mal in der Beschreibung:

4-Drahtanschluss an ein Ex0-Auswertegerät


Da brauchste eh noch ein Auswertegerät ...


----------



## mitchih (18 August 2010)

Hermann schrieb:


> Les mal in der Beschreibung:
> 
> 4-Drahtanschluss an ein Ex0-Auswertegerät
> 
> ...



es gibt auch Namur Karten die direkt an die S7 angekoppelt werden können.

Weiß allerdings nicht ob es die auch in Analog gibt.


----------



## Steveundso (18 August 2010)

Okay, habe jetz etwas besseres gefunden. Von der Firma EGE. Und zwar.

Als Sensor den: Serie STS / ST Best. Nr: P11140
Als Auswerteeinheit: Serie SZA Best. Nr: P11257

Ist beides schnell auf der seite von EGE zu finden im Katalog. Kann ich hier leider nciht als Link einfügen weil es als PDF angespeichert ist. 

Das Auswertegerät hat als Ausgang: Analog 4...20mA. Damit sollte es funktionieren. Mal sehen welche SPS ich zur verfügung habe, ihr könnt mir ja sicherlich auch dann bei dem Proragmm helfen oder


----------



## PCE-5Smp (26 August 2010)

*Grundlagen zur Druckluft*

Hallo,

eine Differenzdruckmessung ist ne feine Sache... ABER

bei strömenden Medien insbesondere bei Druckluft ist der Druckverlust in der Leitung (egal welcher Art) zu beachten.

In deinem speziellen Fall wird dieser wohl sehr hoch ausfallen, da eine Spritzpistole meist eine sehr Große Venturidüse hat und somit der Ausblasdruck nur etwa bei einem Zehntel des Netzdruckes liegt.
Wichtig ist auch der Querschnitt des Anschlußschlauches, je größer er ist desto geringer der Druckverlust und desto geringer auch die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit.
Zum testen kannst du ja einfach mal zwei Manometer an den gewünschten Stellen verbauen und diese im Betrieb beobachten.
Das Fabrikat der Sensoren ist dabei nebensächlich (es sollten aber welche mit 4-20mA Ausgang sein) solange du für den Sensor innerhalb des EEx Betreiches eine Trennbarriere einsetzt, welche wiederum nicht im EEx Bereich verbaut sein darf.

Viel Spaß bei dem Projekt, wird sicher interessant


----------

